# Peticure question



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I've read one old thread about Peticure (from 2008). I'm thinking of buying one, but would love to hear some more reviews... after so many years, are you still happy with your purchase? Is your Peticure still working? My both havs have very black nails, and after hitting the quick twice in the past I'm so afraid of cutting them any longer. Poor Fedja . And to think he still trusts me cutting his nails, he is such a good boy! Because of being afraid to cut his nails for so long Fedja's quick has gotten long, so yesterday when I finally tried to cut his nails again, even cutting one tiny part makes quick becoming visible. I'm hoping that with using something like Peticure would give me some confidence back to do it regularly, and that doing it weekly his quick will start to recede.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dremel is better.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok!!  But, with dremel I'm afraid it will catch the hair also?! And what about noise they make? Fedja is noise sensitive, and Peticure is supposed to be less loud.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sena , do you know how to do systematic desensitization. ?https://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/the-nail-wars


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Have read many theories , yes, but have to say...if I can spare him some stress that's in my opinion not worth it, I prefer to do that lol. No, seriously, the problem with Fedja is that stress usually brings some other issues (soft stools, bad appetite e.g.). He doesn't need to be perfect, so if he doesn't like loud noises I would rather spare him. Unfortunately I know first hand what panic attacks feel like. 
What I tried this evening...I used my own nail file, and did a good job manually I think! So tomorrow I will go shopping for a nice old fashioned nail file :-d. One that I used has very fine grit, so it takes a lot of time to get the job done. 
But I will also look if I can find dremel that's not too noisy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

these havs are SO forgiving, it amazes me. I can't count the number of times I have cut Tillie's quick... and her nails are CLEAR! lol SO, to have only clipped it twice, is incredible!! Good for you!!  Hope you find something that works!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> Have read many theories , yes, but have to say...if I can spare him some stress that's in my opinion not worth it, I prefer to do that lol. No, seriously, the problem with Fedja is that stress usually brings some other issues (soft stools, bad appetite e.g.). He doesn't need to be perfect, so if he doesn't like loud noises I would rather spare him. Unfortunately I know first hand what panic attacks feel like.
> What I tried this evening...I used my own nail file, and did a good job manually I think! So tomorrow I will go shopping for a nice old fashioned nail file :-d. One that I used has very fine grit, so it takes a lot of time to get the job done.
> But I will also look if I can find dremel that's not too noisy.


you did mean to say it is worth it correct. ? Keep in mind , it's not necessarily the noise that might be so aversive.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> these havs are SO forgiving, it amazes me.


So true! The last time it happened I was afraid after that he wouldn't let me touch his paw anymore, let alone cut his nails, but he did without any protest! I know I wouldn't trust myself after that :biggrin1:. Thanks for the encouragement Tammy. Sorry about you cutting poor Tillie's quick , but I have to admit it feels good to know that I'm not the only one lol (and I hope it will not happen to any of us again!). I felt so baaaad about it. Would rather cut my own quick, than cause him pain :frusty:.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't provide a review but ...

Peticure used to sell an attachment for the dremel but seems like they're no longer selling any products through their website. Not sure if they're being sold elsewhere besides ebay.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> you did mean to say it is worth it correct. ? Keep in mind , it's not necessarily the noise that might be so aversive.


Now you made me curious ! :ear:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> Now you made me curious ! :ear:


LOL , yeah keep in mind , some things we think might be causing discomfort in dogs are not always what they appear. It's the dog that determines what is reinforcing and what is punishing. , not what we perceive. Give it a whirl, no pun intented, it's always a handy tool to have anyway. lol


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, Dave, you got me there, it sure is a handy tool to have :-D. I told my bf about it when we woke up in the morning, and he found it a great idea ;-))). He is crazy about good tools lol.
So, today we went to a shop and looked at some Dremel models they offered. Finally we choose Dremel 3000, because when on lowest speed it doesn't make loud noise . I'm sure we will do just fine with the level of noise it produces!
This is the one we bought: 
Dremel 3000-1/24 1 Attachment/24 Accessories Rotary Tool - Amazon.com
It came in our case with 25 accesoires, but off course not with the one I thought I needed lol. The sander that came with it looks pretty big for small dog nails ( 1/2-Inch), so I picked one extra 1/4" drum sanding mandrel. 
This is the one: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-430-drum-sanding-mandrel/dp/B00004UDHD/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1348871203&sr=1-1&keywords=drum+sanding+mandrel"]Dremel 430 1/4" drum sanding mandrel - Amazon.com[/ame]
It came with coarse 60-grit sanding paper. In your experience should I go with a finer 120 grit? I'm afraid this one will be to rough for dog nails?

EDIT: one more question...Dremel 3000 has variable speed from 10,000 to 35,000 rpm (European model). The lowest I can go is thus 10,000 rpm...is that too much of the good? There're other Dremel tools that begin at 5.000 rpm...would that have been a better choice? I can still bring the one I bough back, and replace it if necessary.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry no help there. I don't have one I'm just quoting a couple of groomers I know.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

This is the dremel I have. http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...bCategoryId/375/pc/190/c/213/sc/274/45442.uts

It says it has a 18000 RPM motor. I'm guessing that is that the highest speed. I rarely use the highest speed, even on my standard poodle.

How do you grind Fedja's nails? I sometimes grind Louis's nails after the bath and blowdry, while he's standing on the grooming table. But he stands like a statue. Lately, I've been grinding his nails right after the bath. I wrap him in a towel and hold him like a baby and grind his nails. It's easier to access the nails since the hair is wet, and I kill two birds with one stone - I grind his nails easier and the towel soaks up excess water so the drying time is quicker.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> How do you grind Fedja's nails?


I did it for the first time yesterday! But, first went to the store to bring Dremel 3000 back, and replace it with 4000 (that begint at 5.000 rpm instead of 10.000). But I could have used 3000 also, because 5.000 is not so strong anyway, so I used the setting somewhere around 12.000 rpm. 60-grit sanding band was too rough for nails, making them not so smooth, I found 120 grit much nicer to work with. 
What I like the most is a flexible extension that comes with the tool and that gives you a much smaller and lighter tool to manage. Barely larger than a pen and is very light, making it great for tasks that demand high precision, like grindind dog nails :biggrin1:. Amazon.com: Dremel 225-01 Flex Shaft Attachment: Home Improvement
Other great thing is that the actual tool which makes a noise (not so loud anyway), is placed further away from dogs, so they're not startled with the noise! Love it! 
I managed to do both Fedja's and Sasha's nails without any help from my bf, yeaaah. They both did great, and didn't make any fuss about it. Couldn't believe it! I was very careful about not caching any hairs, trimming them nicely before the job and making them wet was very helpful. So, from now on we will be dremeling for sure...no more cutting nails here eace:.


----------

